# ACS - Skill Assessment - Document Certified



## kulpreets (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi,

I am in the process of getting my skills assessed from ACS. Need clarity on the following points:


Is it mandatory to get the documents certified/attested ? or a scanned document can be uploaded?
For statutory declaration, what should be the amount of the e-stamp paper?

thanks.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi kulpreets, 

1.) DIAC accepts color scans if the original document was in color. Unfortunately, ACS requests certified copies and has been known to ask people to resubmit the documents if they were just scanned the normal way. Since you get to keep the paper copies it's not that bad - you may need them in Australia one of these days . 

2.) I'm not from India but many people seem to use 50Rs stamp paper. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

kulpreets said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in the process of getting my skills assessed from ACS. Need clarity on the following points:
> 
> ...


Hi Buddy,

ACS needs certified copy - Can get it done at any Notary Public (Go and get it done in a single tranche, reduces the amount to be paid)

Statutory Declaration: Any amount is Ok for the Stamp Paper - But personally, I feel Rs 20 and above is fine. For Stat Dec, make sure, you have Org Hierarchy, Your superior's Visiting Card are attached. This will make it easier for ACS, so quick result.

BR,
Uday


----------



## kulpreets (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks for the info Monika & Uday. Will definitely get the documents attested from a Notary.

*Should I get multiple copies made or only one set would be sufficient?*



UdayBASIS said:


> For Stat Dec, make sure, you have Org Hierarchy, Your superior's Visiting Card are attached. This will make it easier for ACS, so quick result.


I will be getting a stat decl from a colleague who is one level up. *Is it mandatory to attach a visiting card?* As my company issues business card at certain level i.e. GM and above. So I plan to have the contact details on the stat decl below the name of this guy.

Thanks. Appreciate your help.


----------



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

kulpreets said:


> Thanks for the info Monika & Uday. Will definitely get the documents attested from a Notary.
> 
> *Should I get multiple copies made or only one set would be sufficient?*
> 
> ...


Regarding copies: 1 set is enough, since you are just going to scan and send it - The Copy resides with you.

Regarding Stat Decl: Nope, it is not mandatory to attach the Business card, his contact details are just fine. Just draw up the Org Hierarchy, that will do fine.

BR,
Uday


----------



## romilgupta01 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi kulpreets

can you share your no or call me at 9999882002


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi,
sorry for hijack this thread but though better to be sub-thread.
i have one question - 

I submitted my documents to ACS and got ACS approval on 30th Nov. now this month end i am going to apply for EOI. however there is good opening came up and i got selected. now my question is - after ACS approval and Visa stamping can i change my job? within India only. please reply guys.... really confuse over what to do.


----------



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

adi2013 said:


> Hi,
> sorry for hijack this thread but though better to be sub-thread.
> i have one question -
> 
> I submitted my documents to ACS and got ACS approval on 30th Nov. now this month end i am going to apply for EOI. however there is good opening came up and i got selected. now my question is - after ACS approval and Visa stamping can i change my job? within India only. please reply guys.... really confuse over what to do.


Hi Buddy,

There is no problem whatsoever, in changing jobs, while your application is processing.

Only in the case of, change of points due to your switch, then you need to take care of that.

Hope I have answered your question. If you want specific answers, let me know your context.

BR,
Uday


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> There is no problem whatsoever, in changing jobs, while your application is processing.
> 
> ...


actually my question is bit different. let me give more details - 
ACS Approval - Nov, EOI 28th Feb, now if i change job now do i need to inform ACS or get ACS approval again? as information provided to CO will not be correct. if possible i would also like to know from which link or document on base you are giving answer. thanks mate anyways.


----------



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

adi2013 said:


> actually my question is bit different. let me give more details -
> ACS Approval - Nov, EOI 28th Feb, now if i change job now do i need to inform ACS or get ACS approval again? as information provided to CO will not be correct. if possible i would also like to know from which link or document on base you are giving answer. thanks mate anyways.


See, My reply has already answered your question:

What I understand from your post:

1) You got the result letter by Nov 2012. And You are going for EOI by Feb 28(I do not really understand the delay here). Meanwhile, You want to change Job while the Visa application is in process (Since there would be Notice period involved in the current employment.

Answer: 

W.r.t ACS: You don't need to update ACS, unless you want your new future employment to be reflecting in the Result Letter. (In any case, this is not applicable, since you would change your job down the line, after applying for Visa)
ACS result letter will be having details as on the result letter date. It does not have to be true all along after that.

W.r.t Visa for DIAC: Does Your change of Job increases your points and You want to claim for them? For ex: you had around 7.8 years of exp (while applying for ACS), and by next month, You will be touching 8 years, and hence would want to claim those extra points.

Only If the change involves a change in points and only if You want to claim for the additional points, You would need to update DIAC with. 

In any case, it is not mandatory to update with your Job related changes, since Job related things are limited to your Professional experience, and they are decided based on the Result Letter ACS provides, and in addition, if you can prove with evidence for the new changes.

Does this answers you clearly?

BR,
Uday


----------



## romilgupta01 (Feb 22, 2013)

i need help can anyone share his/her no.


----------



## maryavow (Dec 29, 2011)

you need to notify DIAC only if personal circumstances change. e.g. The wife getting pregnant, new born in family, removing someone from application or change of address.


----------



## sanaqvi (Jan 3, 2013)

I have done Masters in Computer Science but my Graduation is with non IT subjects, however, major with Maths. Also, I have two of the additional certifications i.e. CISA and CISSP. Can anybody suggest, how many marks i will get for qualification. 

I've recently done MBA from UK with minor in ICT, any chance if I can get points for that as well.

Thanks


----------



## manu555 (Apr 27, 2013)

hi guys,

after uploading the docs to ACS. what is the next step ? I have done MS in computers and have 9 years of IT experience. Please suggest.

thanks,


----------



## kulpreets (Feb 5, 2013)

manu555 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> after uploading the docs to ACS. what is the next step ? I have done MS in computers and have 9 years of IT experience. Please suggest.
> 
> thanks,


Next step is to wait for the result. While you are at it, prepare for IELTS and take the exam whenever you feel you are comfortable. ACS takes atleast 2 months to review your application. I got mine after exact 2 months.


----------



## manu555 (Apr 27, 2013)

kulpreets said:


> Next step is to wait for the result. While you are at it, prepare for IELTS and take the exam whenever you feel you are comfortable. ACS takes atleast 2 months to review your application. I got mine after exact 2 months.


Hi Kulpreet,

thanks for the update. I have not yet uploaded the docs, and still on the process. I would like to know more details like , currently im in Australia on e457 visa, and I am going india for a week this month end. I would like to know, should i get all the docs notarized in INDIA or should i get them here and do it certified by a given list of officer's. I also would like to know how do I upload the passport, is it only the first and last page or all the pages of the passport. Can u please provide more details, I appreciate it. 

thanks again,
Manu


----------



## manu555 (Apr 27, 2013)

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> ACS needs certified copy - Can get it done at any Notary Public (Go and get it done in a single tranche, reduces the amount to be paid)
> 
> ...


Hi Uday/Monika/Kulpreet,

I have 2 questions, can u please suggest. Is it better to notarize the doc in INDIA or in AUSTRALIA, I am currently in AUS. 2nd question, do we need to scan and certify all the pages in the passport or only the first and last page, do we need the printouts in color or black and white notary is fine. Please update.

Thanks,
Manu


----------



## kulpreets (Feb 5, 2013)

manu555 said:


> Hi Uday/Monika/Kulpreet,
> 
> I have 2 questions, can u please suggest. Is it better to notarize the doc in INDIA or in AUSTRALIA, I am currently in AUS. 2nd question, do we need to scan and certify all the pages in the passport or only the first and last page, do we need the printouts in color or black and white notary is fine. Please update.
> 
> ...


Hi Manu,

It doesn't matter if you apply for ACS from Australia or India. You can get your documents notarized while you are in India, it won't take you more than 30 mins and will cost you less compared to Australia. Take photocopy of first and last page of your passport and get it notarized too. Scan all the documents and upload them.

Thanks,
Kulpreet


----------



## manu555 (Apr 27, 2013)

kulpreets said:


> Hi Manu,
> 
> It doesn't matter if you apply for ACS from Australia or India. You can get your documents notarized while you are in India, it won't take you more than 30 mins and will cost you less compared to Australia. Take photocopy of first and last page of your passport and get it notarized too. Scan all the documents and upload them.
> 
> ...


Hi Kulpreet,

thanks for the update. ok i will get them notarized and upload, its ok if we do in black and white copy and get it notarized rite....., i mean there is no restriction as such like black and white only or only color photocopies ? Did u upload all your docs to acs and are u waiting to hear back from them or ?

Thanks,
Manu


----------



## kulpreets (Feb 5, 2013)

manu555 said:


> Hi Kulpreet,
> 
> thanks for the update. ok i will get them notarized and upload, its ok if we do in black and white copy and get it notarized rite....., i mean there is no restriction as such like black and white only or only color photocopies ? Did u upload all your docs to acs and are u waiting to hear back from them or ?
> 
> ...


Hi Manu, 

Yes, take a B/W photocopy of the documents and get them notarized.

I uploaded all the documents (attested photocopies of the supporting docs) and got my ACS +ve few days back. It took them 2 months to access the documents.

Thanks,
Kulpreet


----------



## manu555 (Apr 27, 2013)

kulpreets said:


> Hi Manu,
> 
> Yes, take a B/W photocopy of the documents and get them notarized.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update dear. All the best for your IELTS. Have you given the exam already ? which book/site is good for IELTS preparation ? Any advise.

thanks,
manu


----------



## veeqstnmig (Apr 27, 2013)

*Verification by ACS - Help Required*

Hi All,

I am new here , though i have gone through the lots of threads but could not find answers for my queries so writing this to get help from experience people.

Task - Skill assessment from ACS.

Background - A master of technology in non computer science field with 10 year experience in IT in Banking domain. have worked as 3-4 year as a developer, 6-7 year as analyst . My designation in company does not tell clearly that I am doing this work and company does not provide any reference letter which clearly confirm the job duties. 

Help required for following queries - 

1. For skill assessment from ACS , my understanding is that since I want to apply in ICT role, the skill assessment will be done by ACS only. Do I need to provide the following documents to ACS - 

a) pdf doc of Attested 'true copy' of my passport. 
b) pdf doc of The attested true copy of my transcript of Btech and Mtech .
c) pdf doc of Reference copy from colleague and a my letter explaining my situation to not provide reference from employer.
d) pdf doc of true copy of as many as additional available documents related to employment to support my application like appointment letters, annual increment letters, salary slips, deputation letters, appraisal letters, special awards etc. 

Anything else which I need to provide ? 

2- Anyone got positive assessment with the above kind of profile ? 

Two additional questions related to general skilled migration for Australia
1 - For point based assessment, for ICT related to job, Will non computer science post graduate/graduate will also get same point what a computer science grade will get? 

2- What is the minimum IELTS scope required for general skilled mig ? Is it 6.5 or 7 in each section of IELTS ?

Thanks.


----------



## manu555 (Apr 27, 2013)

veeqstnmig said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new here , though i have gone through the lots of threads but could not find answers for my queries so writing this to get help from experience people.
> 
> ...



1)yes all PDF copies of the docs which are attested through a notary or equivalent.
2) yes u need reference letter if in case the offer letter is not in a prescribed format.
3)yes if u r nt a computer grad, u need to describe ur roles and responsibilites for every company which u have worked.
4) IELTS - 7 for each module is mandatory.

Good luk.

thanks,
Manu


----------



## veeqstnmig (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply Manu. 

Though I need your/ other members help for following points - 

Regarding point b) It is only transcripts or we need to upload the pdf of attested true copies of all marksheets and degree certificated ( both graduate and post graduate ) too? 

Regarding point c) reference letter from colleague , Is it must that person should be your supervisor or one can get reference letter from senior colleagues who joined organization before you and working in same group/department ?

Any response for point 2 or additional question point 1 ( coping same below for easy reference)?

2- Anyone got positive assessment with the above kind of profile ? 

addition question
1 - For point based assessment, for ICT related to job, Will non computer science post graduate/graduate will also get same point what a computer science grade will get? 


Thanks


----------



## kulpreets (Feb 5, 2013)

manu555 said:


> Thanks for the update dear. All the best for your IELTS. Have you given the exam already ? which book/site is good for IELTS preparation ? Any advise.
> 
> thanks,
> manu


Hi Manu,

I haven't started the preparation yet. I will be referring the following sites.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/105568-ielts-getting-band-8-writing.html

IELTS Writing Blog – Model Task 1 and 2 responses Original IELTS writing resources provided by an IELTS instructor

mrthoth - YouTube

Thanks,
Kulpreet


----------



## kulpreets (Feb 5, 2013)

veeqstnmig said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 1. For skill assessment from ACS , my understanding is that since I want to apply in ICT role, the skill assessment will be done by ACS only. Do I need to provide the following documents to ACS -
> 
> ...



1) you need to upload notarized photocopies of all the supporting documents like passport, degree & transcript of btech/mtech, statutory declaration from a colleague. ACS has stopped accepting appointment letters, annual increment letters, salary slips, deputation letters, appraisal letters, special awards etc, so no need to have them attested.

I only uploaded passport, qualification docs (transcripts & degree) & statutory declaration from a colleague without his visiting card.

2) Not aware, would suggest you to search the forum.


1) ACS is authorised to assess your ICT skills. Points are awarded by Department of immigration and citizenship.
2) I think its 6.5. But I might be wrong.


----------



## kulpreets (Feb 5, 2013)

veeqstnmig said:


> Thanks for the quick reply Manu.
> 
> Though I need your/ other members help for following points -
> 
> ...


b) you need to upload marksheets/transcripts and degree of graduation and post-grad. Just make sure the marksheet/transcript clearly mentions the subjects you have studied.
c)Statutory declaration from a colleague who is superior to you is preferred. Statutory declaration will be on a stamp paper (rs.10 or above) and should be notarized. you can get the format on the forum.


----------



## frodo12 (Jan 5, 2013)

veeqstnmig said:


> Thanks for the quick reply Manu.
> 
> Though I need your/ other members help for following points -
> 
> ...


With respect to your educational background, it all depends upon the stream/branch you have completed your MTech in. In case of a non-ICT branch, you will have to take the RPL route when submitting your assessment application to ACS. Note that ICT includes a lot other branches like ECE, TE, EEE, in addition to CSE. If you are confident that your course had enough ICT content, just go for normal submission. Eventually, based on the transcripts submitted, ACS will evaluate your degree to be equivalent to bachelors or higher/diploma. In your case, I am quite confident that you will be able to claim maximum points for qualification.

For IELTS, minimum requirement is 6 in each module. However, if you are planning to claim points in order to reach the cutoff 60 points, your minimum requirement might be higher. What is important to note here is DIAC wants a 6 or 7 or 8 in each module, not overall band score.


----------



## manu555 (Apr 27, 2013)

manu555 said:


> Thanks for the update dear. All the best for your IELTS. Have you given the exam already ? which book/site is good for IELTS preparation ? Any advise.
> 
> thanks,
> manu


Hi again Kulpreet, I am applying for a system analyst visa having 10 years of IT experience in which 7 years in SAP. I have doe MCA. My question is ...Even for computer graduates who has relevant IT experience, ...does ACS ask the roles and responsibilities for all the previous company letter head's..... As I have previously worked for 4 major MNC's and its tough to get the roles and responsibilities for each of those MNC's. Please let me know if I can just upload the document's with the relieving/experience letter along with the educational documents attested. Is that enough ? Please advise.

Thank You,
Manu


----------



## manu555 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi again Kulpreet, I am applying for a system analyst visa having 10 years of IT experience in which 7 years in SAP. I have doe MCA. My question is ...Even for computer graduates who has relevant IT experience, ...does ACS ask the roles and responsibilities for all the previous company letter head's..... As I have previously worked for 4 major MNC's and its tough to get the roles and responsibilities for each of those MNC's. Please let me know if I can just upload the document's with the relieving/experience letter along with the educational documents attested. Is that enough ? Please advise.


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

hey there
where can I get certified copies of my documents for free in Australia? does a justice of the peace certify documents for free?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi captain_hoomi, 

yes, you can certified copies from a Justice of Peace - for free. There are fewer and fewer these days, though. I went to a couple of banks and shopping centers around Sydney CBD but could not get hold of one that way. 

My tip: Contact the nearest public libraries, they usually have one there at least one day a week for a couple of hours. Bring the originals and photo-copies. Since it is a free service don't be greedy and show up with 30 documents .

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi captain_hoomi,
> 
> yes, you can certified copies from a Justice of Peace - for free. There are fewer and fewer these days, though. I went to a couple of banks and shopping centers around Sydney CBD but could not get hold of one that way.
> 
> ...


Hi Monika
thank , I'm quite grateful that you're in this forum to answer my questions 
do they certify documents in other languages as well? 
lol, I think 5 documents per day would work , it takes 6 days to certify 30 documents this way then.


----------



## kulpreets (Feb 5, 2013)

manu555 said:


> Hi again Kulpreet, I am applying for a system analyst visa having 10 years of IT experience in which 7 years in SAP. I have doe MCA. My question is ...Even for computer graduates who has relevant IT experience, ...does ACS ask the roles and responsibilities for all the previous company letter head's..... As I have previously worked for 4 major MNC's and its tough to get the roles and responsibilities for each of those MNC's. Please let me know if I can just upload the document's with the relieving/experience letter along with the educational documents attested. Is that enough ? Please advise.


Hi Manu,

It would be beneficial if you can arrange a roles & responsibility letter from all the previous companies you have worked for. If in case you can't, then get a Statutory declaration from a person known to you from that company. Also if that person was part of your team or was your manager would be a plus. It's not necessary that person to be still working in that organization. 

ACS does not accept relieving/joining/appraisal letters for assessing your experience. All they need is a roles/responsibility letter or a Statutory declaration for each of the companies you want to be assessed for.

Thanks,
Kulpreet


----------



## manu555 (Apr 27, 2013)

kulpreets said:


> Hi Manu,
> 
> It would be beneficial if you can arrange a roles & responsibility letter from all the previous companies you have worked for. If in case you can't, then get a Statutory declaration from a person known to you from that company. Also if that person was part of your team or was your manager would be a plus. It's not necessary that person to be still working in that organization.
> 
> ...


Hi Kulpreet,

may I know what is the statutory declaration. Is it like a notarization of the document given by me and my ex-colleague has attested it ? And do we need 4 notarized documents if I had worked in 4 companies. Is it a stamp paper or notarized document of a plain a4 paper with all my roles and respn where me and my colleague has signed. Is it right ? Please advise.


"Statutory declaration for each of the companies you want to be assessed for"



Thanks,


----------



## manu555 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi Kulpreet,
hi vvv,

is it mandatory to get 7 in all modules for a system analyst position. I mean if he has points in other areas this can be considered if one get 6.5 or something right ? or is it mandatory 7 no matter wat !! and also there are 2 types of IELTS, so which one should we opt for, general or academic, I guess its general right as we are not stuying MS or any UNI. which one is easier any idea ? Please suggest.

Thanks,
Manu


----------



## earthling5484 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi Uday,

Thanks for your detailed message.

I have a similar situation, I had 4.8 years of ACS approved experience, post which i changed my job to exactly similar work. Post that I applied for EOI with 60 points, in which I had updated my new job. I had ticked this job as a relevant job. After 3-4 months, I received an invite with 65 points which was automatically calculated and updated by EOI system as my 5 years of experience got completed. The only question that I have is that I do not have ACS assessment for the new job's 4 month experience. 

Could you please suggest if this could cause any problem in my final application?

Thanks, and your response would be extremely helpful!



UdayBASIS said:


> See, My reply has already answered your question:
> 
> What I understand from your post:
> 
> ...


----------



## kulpreets (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Manu,

i hope i am not late in replying.

yes, 7 is the cut-off for all the modules. And you need to go for general.

web is full of IELTS resources. i followed,

ielts-simon.com: IELTS General Writing
Recent exam questions 6 - ielts-simon.com





best of luck!

-kulpreet



manu555 said:


> Hi Kulpreet,
> hi vvv,
> 
> is it mandatory to get 7 in all modules for a system analyst position. I mean if he has points in other areas this can be considered if one get 6.5 or something right ? or is it mandatory 7 no matter wat !! and also there are 2 types of IELTS, so which one should we opt for, general or academic, I guess its general right as we are not stuying MS or any UNI. which one is easier any idea ? Please suggest.
> ...


----------



## karthikumars (Jan 10, 2013)

kulpreets said:


> Hi Manu,
> 
> i hope i am not late in replying.
> 
> ...


I dont think so. It is not mandatory to take 7 in IELTS. If you can get points from other criterias, that is fine. You need to apply for IELTS-General Training.


----------



## kulpreets (Feb 5, 2013)

If you are applying for 189 sub-class then its good to score more than 7 in IELTS, as this will help you get more points. If you score less than 7 in IELTS, then you can go the SS way.

-kulpreet






karthikumars said:


> I dont think so. It is not mandatory to take 7 in IELTS. If you can get points from other criterias, that is fine. You need to apply for IELTS-General Training.


----------



## arjunsydney (Jul 21, 2013)

kulpreets said:


> 1) you need to upload notarized photocopies of all the supporting documents like passport, degree & transcript of btech/mtech, statutory declaration from a colleague. ACS has stopped accepting appointment letters, annual increment letters, salary slips, deputation letters, appraisal letters, special awards etc, so no need to have them attested.
> 
> I only uploaded passport, qualification docs (transcripts & degree) & statutory declaration from a colleague without his visiting card.
> 
> ...


Hi, 
Could you please let me the format of Statutory declaration in case ...and do we have give all reference document or statutory declaration for all claimed years of experience..since in my case my one of the previous company is closed and another company is in different state ...


----------



## Mangai (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi,

I have some questions on Statutory declaration : 

1. I had worked for 2 companies, so do I need to get 2 Statutory declaration ?

2. For each company - Can 1 person provide statutory declaration for 1 company or do you need 2 people from same company. Please clarify.


----------



## mfz (Aug 19, 2015)

I want to ask one question: I am turning 40 in May and you know for the age between 30-39 there are 25 points while for age between 40-45 the points are reduced to 15. This age calculation is counted at what time? is it at the time of submitting EOI or is it at the time of submitting online application to DIAC?

Thanks


----------

